# What part of the St Matthew Passion is this?



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Does anyone know what part this small extract of the St Matthew Passion is from? It *begins at 47:00* and carries on until about 48:00. I just can't believe how glorious that countertenor part is and don't have the time at the moment to sit down and listen to the entire 3 hours :tiphat:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Erbarme dich. Here's the entire aria sung by a (different) countertenor:


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Thank God for Bettina :tiphat:


----------

